# My Cats Just Ate 2 Whole Bags Of Treats



## peterjamesmorris (Aug 7, 2011)

I feel really ashamed of myself this morning. I've woken up late, and my poor girls must have been really hungry. I've woken up to find that they've discovered my hiding place for their treats which I give them from time, and both full bags have been eaten! :crying:

They were Natures Menu treats, which are 95% meat, but does anyone think I need to take them to the vet? A bit worried that they will have made themselves ill. 

Thanks very much for any input


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

they should be okay - might have a bit of a runny bum - but as yo say the NM treats are 95% meat anyway.


----------



## Leo el gato (Jan 22, 2012)

ha ha, cats do that. Mine opened the cupboard one day and slash-opened his 2 kg bag of dry food. He wants food every time I go near the kitchen...


----------



## peterjamesmorris (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks for the replies guys, I really appreciate it. Ugh runny poo - I do enjoy that! My own fault though, I'll have to find a better hiding place. I don't know - outsmarted by the cats yet again!


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

peterjamesmorris said:


> Thanks for the replies guys, I really appreciate it. Ugh runny poo - I do enjoy that! My own fault though, I'll have to find a better hiding place. I don't know - *outsmarted by the cats yet again!*


I know how you feel :lol: They will have a bit of a dicky tummy, just like if you were to eat too much chocolate  Hope it passes smoothly


----------



## Jocatza (Mar 30, 2011)

peterjamesmorris said:


> Thanks for the replies guys, I really appreciate it. Ugh runny poo - I do enjoy that! My own fault though, I'll have to find a better hiding place. I don't know - outsmarted by the cats yet again!


Riley is a a monster when it comes to his food and treats. He has managed to open any cupboard, fridge or draw that I tried to hide his treats and food in. We would come downstairs to find slashed open sachets and packets scattered over the kitchen floor and one very self satisfied cat with a big grin on his face. He once managed to slash open a 10kg bag of Royal Cannin and left us knee deep in Kibble.

Storing everything in the garage was a pain but eventually I found some storage containers that he couldn't open ...well not yet, but he has been trying  .... and they don't look to bad so I don't mind having them on show. You can even get a 12ltr one that is great for the Kibble if you buy it in bulk which saves me having to run to the garage whenever I feed him.

Amazon.co.uk: lock & lock food storage containers Kitchen & Home


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

I have clip locking tupperwares for their treats.... After Harry ate a whole pack of Whiskars temptations.... He had an upset stomach so was on poached fish for 2 days, but was fine :001_tongue:


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

lock and key only way to go i used to keep them in a draw or cupboard but then i woke one morning to find 4 dreamies treat bags ripped to pieces with puncture marks all gone


----------



## peterjamesmorris (Aug 7, 2011)

Guys thanks for the suggestions, I'll see if I can find space in a drawer which locks. I've got tupperware containers for their food and they haven't discovered where I keep it just yet thankfully lol

Oh so if they do get an upset tummy, is poached fish the way to way for a few days until it settles down? 

One of them is still roaming around on the hunt for treats. She's wandering around making chirpy noises. I think she's a bit grumpy that her fun is over now lol


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

I put just about everything possible into canning jars. They're made of glass, not plastic, so that makes me feel better. There's no way on earth that a cat can ever unscrew the lid (until I get one with thumbs, I guess). They're cheap. They come in a variety of sizes. They are very hard to break if clutzy me or one of the cats knocks them off the counter. And being glass, they seal in the scent as much as anything possibly can, so the pets don't know there's anything good inside


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

I always give poached white fish or poached chicken whenever mine are poorly.


----------



## peterjamesmorris (Aug 7, 2011)

Again, everyone thanks so much for all the help. I'll go and get some white fish from the shop just in case then.

This really is the friendliest and most helpful forum I've ever been in. Usually I find forums on the internet can be a bit unfriendly and judgemental, but here it's a totally a different story - all you guys are the best 


x


----------

